# Advice on a good lettering template



## Bluntmode (Jun 7, 2011)

Hello

I'm a Joiner from England. I'm looking to buy a good lettering template for a dewalt router. 
I plan on making some good quality signs to go onto doors at my local cricket club. 
Can anyone recommend a template?

I think the lettering should be around 18mm (3/4") but was wondering what the smallest size lettering was avalible


----------



## istracpsboss (Sep 14, 2008)

Hi Richard

Welcome to the forum.
These are a bit bigger but are probably the most widely available.
from Rutlands.co.uk

I don't think they are brilliant, but with care they will do the job.

Cheers

Peter


----------

